# Have you ever been into a fight?



## shiznit2169 (Apr 4, 2005)

From the day you started middle school up until now, have any of you guys ever been into a fight? If so, did you win/lose most of them? Were they bigger than you? Why did you get into a fight? The reason i ask is because i saw the post about the ufc fights and there's always a lot of fights at my high school.

I've never been into a fight but i've come close many times.


----------



## SlimShady (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been in several fights. I won some and lost some. The key is to pick your battles when you can. If you find yourself outnumbered or up against a big guy, make sure you strike first and strike hard. I surprised myself a couple times when big guys would run off crying after being slugged upside the head.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 4, 2005)

i've been beaten up many times by my brother.


----------



## Jay-Budaman (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't like to fight but I will if I have to. Sometimes its unavoidable though. If I feel strongly enough about a situation to resort to physical violence then someone probably had it coming anyway. The thing I have to be careful about is that few people actually know what they're getting themselves into. Someone on the street can easily under-estimate my ability and write themselves a check that they're ass can't cash. They don't see how big i am under my sweatshirt or know that I've been trained in hand to hand combat (USMC).I know how fucked up someone will be if I strike them in stomach 9 but they dont, so its up to me to make that call for them and save themselves some hospital time and myself some jail time by walking away from certain situations. Thats a two way street though as I have no idea whether I'm going up against a member of the perhaps 10-15% of the population that can kick my ass. Like someone said before me you have to pick your battles carefully. I've been in about 10 fights in my life and lost most of them, I've also been picked on most of my life, which was my motivation for getting to the point where I'm at today. So I guess I'll leave this thread with some words of wisdom 

"Walk softly but carry a big ass stick"
-Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2005)

I got into a lot of fights in Middle and High School. Lost most of them, I weighed 120 but had a very big mouth LOL. But as I've grown and also grown confidence you can get out of most fights through confidence. I've come close in the past few years but they've always walked away at the end. I'm glad too because I'd probably still get my butt kicked


----------



## Metman07 (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been in several since 7th grade. I won them all. Mostly because I picked my battles wisely though. There have been times when I got into confrontations with guys who could have whupped my ass. In those situations, I just talked my way out. 

I'm not very big, so a lot of people underestimate me. Most of the fights I've been in were against people bigger than me. I was a pretty good wreslter in high school albeit in a low weight class and I have a blackbelt in karate. 

Mixed martial arts is probably my favorite sport to watch. UFC and PRIDE FC rule.


----------



## racoon02 (Apr 4, 2005)

I do burpees all the time, so you know I always kick peoples asses 24/7.

Ive been known to toss around a sandbag or two in my day also, so you know Im hard bitches.

One time, in this resteraunt some guy dropped a spoon, and I beat up the whole resteraunt, that elderly waitress never saw it coming.





/leon77 off


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been in many fights...some tough areas around where I grew up...and never lost. That said, I hope I never need to get into a physical altercation again, as I hate fighting immensely. Personally, even when a person "deserves" it, I hate to hurt anyone, and always felt like sh$t about it later on.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Apr 4, 2005)

gopro how did u never lose, any tips on how to win in fights?


----------



## racoon02 (Apr 4, 2005)

On a serious note, if you just walk away you win. You are the bigger man.

Fighting is for highschool kids.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> gopro how did u never lose, any tips on how to win in fights?


Yeah, just "look" like Gopro and the person you're fighting will fall down from the fear  I'd never want to mess with him.


----------



## Flex (Apr 4, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> any tips on how to win in fights?



Simple...
beat the other guys ass before he beats yours


----------



## westb51 (Apr 4, 2005)

unlike most people, i do not pick my fights wisely, when i do fight or about to fight its alway Jack picking them for me.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 4, 2005)

ya it's the same way with me. I don't want to fight and i would never start anything. Nobody has ever pushed my buttons to the point where i would just lose it. I'm a cool guy and very likeable so that's why i haven't fought. To be honest with you though, i've always wondered what it's like to punch someone so hard in the face. I wish i could have experienced it in the past but you never know.

Also gopro, i'm surprised you have been in fights. If i was a guy your size or smaller, i would run away. Why did you get into fights or were your fights back from high school?


----------



## Flex (Apr 4, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> any tips on how to win in fights?



or learn the art of shaolin shadowboxing

Become this:






Practice this:





Become untouchable:


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 4, 2005)

racoon02 said:
			
		

> On a serious note, if you just walk away you win. You are the bigger man.
> 
> Fighting is for highschool kids.



  I was going to write something similar.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't fight. I would only fight if it was going to save one from dieing or a really serious matter. I'm not going to fight because someone was making fun of me or something stupid like that.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 4, 2005)

_Nah, I don´t fight, I am über cool. _


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 4, 2005)

this guy "tony jae" might have mickel beat


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 4, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> gopro how did u never lose, any tips on how to win in fights?


p/rr/s


----------



## maniclion (Apr 4, 2005)

Even though I came out victorious every fight I've been in, I must say I lost every one of them on the grounds that I let my anger get the best of me.

 I've only had to defend myself a few times and they ended as quickly as they started, with the drunk getting knocked out, not so much from me but the alcohol.


  I used to spar alot when I was practicing martial arts, that's the best way to be prepared I took the Jeet Kune Do approach and learned alot of different ways to disable an opponent.  I started in Shotkan, then went to Jeet Kune Do and then added some Aikido.  Alot of the Aikido has stuck with me over the years, sometimes when I go to shake a business clients hand I feel like flipping them just to see how they'll react.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 4, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Yeah, and this is the Popes fault? I had respect for you until you said this, dumbass. Just like, you as a woman are responsible for all the whores walking the streets. I hate people who cant make rational, non-generalized statements blaming a specific problem on one person. People all over the world have been molested, raped and murdered over the last 28 years, is the Pope at fault for all of that. Someone in my town choked on a juju fruit at the movies last week. I'm suing the guy who invented candy. Actually, the guy who invented movies, no wait, the man who invented the dumb bitch who made that statement. Come back to reality.


  no but i might have to kick this guys ass. 

























  j/k   fighting is dumb n scary n has a way of making everyone look like a jerry springer guest.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Yea.  Lost some won some.. I dont like to fight much anymore.


----------



## seven11 (Apr 4, 2005)

i kicked his ^^ the other day


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> gopro how did u never lose, any tips on how to win in fights?



Hmmm, well, being trained in the martial arts for about 7 years certainly helped, but I think that # 1 is that when I have been put in the position where I HAD to fight, my mindset changes from a rational human being into that of a crazed animal. I become totally fearless and unafraid to get hurt. Taking pain from any blows that I received only fueled me to become even more inhuman. Its kind of like I step completely outside my normal self and become something that is convinced he needs to kill or be killed, so to speak.

Now, like I said...I absolutely HATE being put in that position, and would do anything I had to to avoid it. Having been in that state several times, I have realized that this is a very scary and dangerous "mindset" to be in.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> i kicked his ^^ the other day



Shutup honkie.


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Also gopro, i'm surprised you have been in fights. If i was a guy your size or smaller, i would run away. Why did you get into fights or were your fights back from high school?



Why would you run away if you were a guy my size?


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> p/rr/s



THAT was freaking hilarious, LOL!!


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been in many fights through out jr high to several years ago. I used to hang out with ese's so it was bound to happen. I've gotten beat down badly twice. Once was a rumble where someone from behind picked me up and slammed me face down. I chipped my tooth on that one. My last fight was about 3yrs ago, backing up a drunk friend, which later he was bitching that I didn't do enough cuz we both got beat down. They were twice the size of me, what am I supposed to do?  Hopefully no more fights come my way.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 4, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> THAT was freaking hilarious, LOL!!


No sarcasm in my post.  You got big off your program, with your added size and strength over the years you have been turned into an ass beater.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Hmmm, well, being trained in the martial arts for about 7 years certainly helped, but I think that # 1 is that when I have been put in the position where I HAD to fight,



You HAD to fight ... what were the circumstances?


----------



## Yunier (Apr 5, 2005)

...I do however encourge fighting for my entertainment purposes.


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> No sarcasm in my post.  You got big off your program, with your added size and strength over the years you have been turned into an ass beater.



Oh please don't call me that as I am NOT proud of any of my fights, and like I said, I hope I never have to get into a physical altercation again.

I know you were not being sarcastic, but I DID think you were making a joke, which was actually very funny...as if p/rr/s can not only make you big, but also a great fighter.

But anyway, I have only been doing p/rr/s for about 5 years and all of my fights were before that time.


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You HAD to fight ... what were the circumstances?



Without going into detail, lets just say that they threw the first punch, so to speak, in each circumstance.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Without going into detail, lets just say that they threw the first punch, so to speak, in each circumstance.



Ok ... 

Being a martial artist myself, I've never had to fight.  I've been amd enough to want to, but knowing that I had promised myself that the next fight would be a life and death situation, I've always walked away.  I guess my personal pet peeve is the bar type fighter.  Someone looks at his g/f the wrong way, spills a drink on them, or whatever, and suddenly they are in a rage and think they need to fight in order to solve the problem.  It's quite comical to watch these fights evolve.  First it's name calling, then they move on to shoving, then the one sucker punches the other and off they go.  If they could only see how stupid the whole situation looked ...


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2005)

The last time I was almost provoked, was when the wife and I were going to the bar and we were in the cab.  She had flashed these two guys.  Now, maybe it was wrong, but it was supposed to be funny.  Well, they got upset at it.  So the next set of lights that we stopped at, they opened the cab door and spat at me.  Now, I have two options: 
A) - get out and be prepared to either get my ass kicked or do the ass kicking and wait for the police to take me to jail (because I am really mad and that is how it would end for at least one of them. 
B) - be cool because you don't know what one might do to my wife if I get into it with one of the guys.

I choose B and wished and prayed that they were going to the same bar we were going to.  Why?  Because I would then have friends there who could watch out for my wife.  I was very concerned for her because I was ready to go at it big time.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2005)

I got into a major fight once.  It lasted for almost half an hour.  It was a brutal, take-no-prison fight.  Nothing was held back.  I was pretty messed up by the end, but I was the last man standing.  She was standing too, but, dammit!, I was the last man standing!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I got into a major fight once.  It lasted for almost half an hour.  It was a brutal, take-no-prison fight.  Nothing was held back.  I was pretty messed up by the end, but I was the last man standing.  She was standing too, but, dammit!, I was the last man standing!



I bet it'll be some time till she does goes toe to toe with you again


----------



## Decker (Apr 5, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I got into a major fight once. It lasted for almost half an hour. It was a brutal, take-no-prison fight. Nothing was held back. I was pretty messed up by the end, but I was the last man standing. She was standing too, but, dammit!, I was the last man standing!


 
hahaha.  That's very good.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 5, 2005)

> The last time I was almost provoked, was when the wife and I were going to the bar and we were in the cab. She had flashed these two guys. Now, maybe it was wrong, but it was supposed to be funny. Well, they got upset at it. So the next set of lights that we stopped at, they opened the cab door and spat at me. Now, I have two options:
> A) - get out and be prepared to either get my ass kicked or do the ass kicking and wait for the police to take me to jail (because I am really mad and that is how it would end for at least one of them.
> B) - be cool because you don't know what one might do to my wife if I get into it with one of the guys.
> 
> I choose B and wished and prayed that they were going to the same bar we were going to. Why? Because I would then have friends there who could watch out for my wife. I was very concerned for her because I was ready to go at it big time.



You got yourselves into that situation in the first place because your wife flashed them (if i'm reading this correctly). However, you did the right thing because you thought about the consequences before your action. Too many guys dont think before they do something stupid.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> You got yourselves into that situation in the first place because your wife flashed them (if i'm reading this correctly). However, you did the right thing because you thought about the consequences before your action. Too many guys dont think before they do something stupid.



You are correct on both accounts.  We did bring it on ourselves and I did make a choice that many others might not have made by remaining in the cab.  I have been called a coward for making the choice I did.  But when I look back at it, I think I made the right choice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 5, 2005)

GoPro -- What style of training did you use before you created your program?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 5, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> The last time I was almost provoked, was when the wife and I were going to the bar and we were in the cab.  She had flashed these two guys.  Now, maybe it was wrong, but it was supposed to be funny.  Well, they got upset at it.  So the next set of lights that we stopped at, they opened the cab door and spat at me.  Now, I have two options:
> A) - get out and be prepared to either get my ass kicked or do the ass kicking and wait for the police to take me to jail (because I am really mad and that is how it would end for at least one of them.
> B) - be cool because you don't know what one might do to my wife if I get into it with one of the guys.
> 
> I choose B and wished and prayed that they were going to the same bar we were going to.  Why?  Because I would then have friends there who could watch out for my wife.  I was very concerned for her because I was ready to go at it big time.




OOOh....I thought when you said flashed, you meant, she flashed her titties at them

I was like WTF, what kinda guy gets mad over that!
But then i realized you  meant she flashed the headlights? ok ok...phew


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 5, 2005)

Anyway...the closest I have come to fighting in the past couple of years, was last year when I was a sophmore ( in highschool... )

A few guys were playing basketball, and it was the seniors vs. the sophmores

Well this pot head was playing with us ( this is a bad guy...smokes and sells marijuana, and has knifed a guy once... )

So some senior scores a basket, and i go back to get the ball, I check it to him
and instead of him passing to me, he rolls it on the ground to me

So i jog over to snatch it up real quick, and he runs up and kicks the ball as hard as he can into my mouth...

I had braces at the time...which saved me from losing any teeth, but my lip got stuck on the metal, so i had to literally pry my lip off it, and it took a large chunk of skin with it, i was bleeding pretty bad...

No one had ever done that to me...So i thought, should i kick his face in??
Or walk away...
Well i thought back, and I realized that if i fought him, I would go to alternative school
and i would lose all my credits for the year, and have to graduate one year later than normal...So i walked it off and later he apologized...

I still kinda wish i would have done something, it would have been awesome i think...
Him being the "psycho kid"

but oh well...it worked out better for my future or soemthing like that


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 5, 2005)

mycatroidrage, why would he randomly do that? What was he thinking at the time? I would have been PISSED and punched him


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> mycatroidrage, why would he randomly do that? What was he thinking at the time? I would have been PISSED and punched him



I guess he was trying to kick it away from me...

I wasnt really pissed, just kinda suprised...I guess that's why i was able to think about the consequences of fighting him

If i could do it over again, I would fight him as long as i wouldnt get into trouble...but at my school you get in trouble for the smallest things


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> GoPro -- What style of training did you use before you created your program?



Pretty much low volume, high intensity training...90% of the time using weights that allowed me 3-7 reps or so. I used alot of forced reps and negatives, but not much in the way of supersets, dropsets, or other techniques. Basically I trained hard and heavy to failure all the time.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 5, 2005)

Similar to me, interesting.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> OOOh....I thought when you said flashed, you meant, she flashed her titties at them
> 
> I was like WTF, what kinda guy gets mad over that!
> But then i realized you  meant she flashed the headlights? ok ok...phew



No my young friend ... she flashed them her titties ... and yes, you your amazement, and mine, they took offense to this.  This little incident should be on Ripley's Believe it or not.  I'd say I didn't believe it if I wasn't there witnessing it.


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> No my young friend ... she flashed them her titties ... and yes, you your amazement, and mine, they took offense to this.  This little incident should be on Ripley's Believe it or not.  I'd say I didn't believe it if I wasn't there witnessing it.



Hmmm, taking offense at a girl flashing her breasts  

This is behavior that I encourage!!! Especially if the girl is hot and is a C cup or better! In fact, after witnessing an act such as this, the LAST thing I'd be thinking about is fighting!


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Similar to me, interesting.



Sounds like you are on an excellent path!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Hmmm, taking offense at a girl flashing her breasts
> 
> This is behavior that I encourage!!! Especially if the girl is hot and is a C cup or better! In fact, after witnessing an act such as this, the LAST thing I'd be thinking about is fighting!



You and 99.345% of the males wouldn't take offense, but these two did. 

I too encourage this behaviour.  The missus has been able to get the "Girls Gone Wild" type thing going in bars.  It's really quite fun. 

After the missus hit 140 last year, she wore baggy unflattering clothes.  Now, she's back down to her party weight of 122lb.  To show my appreciation for her hard work, I went out and bought her the tiniest skirt and with a great corsett.  Needless to say, this past weekend she was in fine form once again.    It's good to have my party girl back.  

Next stop, San Francisco and the Exotic Erotic Ball in October ... San Fran, batten down the hatches, Mrs. NT is on her way.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Hmmm, taking offense at a girl flashing her breasts
> 
> This is behavior that I encourage!!! Especially if the girl is hot and is a C cup or better! In fact, after witnessing an act such as this, the LAST thing I'd be thinking about is fighting!


 

 A few months ago I stepped out onto the front steps of the building that I work in to make a phone call on my cell. As I was talking on the phone this car pulls up with four very hot looking girls who looked to be from 18 to 23 years old. Three of the girls exited the car. Two of the girls were leaving and the third way saying her goodbyes. Then, as the two girls started to walk away, the third girl (about 18 years old) looks up at me and whipped up her shirt showing me her very full and nearly gravity-defying breasts. Then she smiled, got into the car, and drove away.

    Screw body fat percentages.
    Screw arm, waist, and chest measurements.
    Screw max lifting weights.

    A very hot, very young, nubile girl flashed me.

    Yep, I think my bodybuilding is coming along just fine...


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> A few months ago I stepped out onto the front steps of the building that I work in to make a phone call on my cell. As I was talking on the phone this car pulls up with four very hot looking girls who looked to be from 18 to 23 years old. Three of the girls exited the car. Two of the girls were leaving and the third way saying her goodbyes. Then, as the two girls started to walk away, the third girl (about 18 years old) looks up at me and whipped up her shirt showing me her very full and nearly gravity-defying breasts. Then she smiled, got into the car, and drove away.



That story was so beautiful, it brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> A few months ago I stepped out onto the front steps of the building that I work in to make a phone call on my cell. As I was talking on the phone this car pulls up with four very hot looking girls who looked to be from 18 to 23 years old. Three of the girls exited the car. Two of the girls were leaving and the third way saying her goodbyes. Then, as the two girls started to walk away, the third girl (about 18 years old) looks up at me and whipped up her shirt showing me her very full and nearly gravity-defying breasts. Then she smiled, got into the car, and drove away.
> 
> Screw body fat percentages.
> Screw arm, waist, and chest measurements.
> ...



 ... at least it's you being flashed.   When I'm out with the missus, it's *her* getting flashed.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> That story was so beautiful, it brought tears to my eyes.



.. and vivid visuals to my mind


----------



## maniclion (Apr 6, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You and 99.345% of the males wouldn't take offense, but these two did.
> 
> I too encourage this behaviour. The missus has been able to get the "Girls Gone Wild" type thing going in bars. It's really quite fun.
> 
> ...


I would take offense, you don't just flash breasts you have to shake'em around a little, need some jigglin action know what I mean.


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Apr 7, 2005)

I have never been in a fight. However I am very interested in how i would do in one lmao.  I feel like ide do good but im not sure. Whats funny is when im at school i look at ppl and think whether or not i could kick their ass. I kno looks dont determine if someone can kick ass but yea its fun pretending. Lol. I havent grappled or anythin in a looong time. I have been in karate for like 11 yrs or something but its not a lot of sparring or jujitsu. Im sure the sensei would do more of that if more ppl showed up for those classes tho.And yeah UFC and PRIDE are awesome. 
Anyone see that show on spike the Ultimate Fighter? I wanted Leben to do good but he got unlucky in his second fight with a cut and was booted.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 7, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Pretty much low volume, high intensity training...90% of the time using weights that allowed me 3-7 reps or so. .


I thought that would be more a strength related training, wouldnt it?


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I thought that would be more a strength related training, wouldnt it?



I discovered early on that I respond best to lower rep training. I should also add that I often used forced reps and/or negatives to extend my sets, which effectively increases time under tension.

As time went on, I learned the need to begin to incorporate longer sets and more techniques in order to continue growing...hence the evolution of P/RR/S training.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 7, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I would take offense, you don't just flash breasts you have to shake'em around a little, need some jigglin action know what I mean.




I've seen Mrs. NT in action.  Trust me, she's one beautiful ball of shake'em around a little and jiggling action.   

(Yes, NT was there and it was out in public.   )


----------



## maniclion (Apr 7, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I've seen Mrs. NT in action.  Trust me, she's one beautiful ball of shake'em around a little and jiggling action.
> 
> (Yes, NT was there and it was out in public.   )


You just made her feel uneasy, those were nervous quivers.


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> A few months ago I stepped out onto the front steps of the building that I work in to make a phone call on my cell. As I was talking on the phone this car pulls up with four very hot looking girls who looked to be from 18 to 23 years old. Three of the girls exited the car. Two of the girls were leaving and the third way saying her goodbyes. Then, as the two girls started to walk away, the third girl (about 18 years old) looks up at me and whipped up her shirt showing me her very full and nearly gravity-defying breasts. Then she smiled, got into the car, and drove away.
> 
> Screw body fat percentages.
> Screw arm, waist, and chest measurements.
> ...



Sounds like it's coming along fine...


----------



## katt (Oct 3, 2007)

Never have........................................... yet


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Never have........................................... yet



are you repling to get into a fight or flashing your boobs. because you beat my ass all the time and im pretty sure that the jugs have had some exposure somewhere along the line. like in the back of a limo, going down the highway,leaning out the window of the hotel in mexico, and to many more that i cant think of.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> are you repling to get into a fight or flashing your boobs. because you beat my ass all the time and im pretty sure that the jugs have had some exposure somewhere along the line. like in the back of a limo, going down the highway,leaning out the window of the hotel in mexico, and to many more that i cant think of.



helloooo... you don't have to spew it all out there, like word vomit....


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been in many.... I've won most, but I've taken a beating a couple times


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

gopro said:


> in the position where I HAD to fight, my mindset changes from a rational human being into that of a crazed animal. I become totally fearless and unafraid to get hurt. Taking pain from any blows that I received only fueled me to become even more inhuman. Its kind of like I step completely outside my normal self and become something that is convinced he needs to kill or be killed, so to speak.


hey GP....long time reviseted this post....I've never heard anybody else have the same mental outlook as this. (when that guy stuck that box cutter in the back of my neck)...it was hard to describe how 'I' turned off...and the only thing on my mind was that I was gonna kill the lil 'fuqqer...only after one of the bartenders began tugging on my arm did I 'come back'...and the fight left me..and I went to the hospital....

I hope I never have to go into that 'mode' again...well, maybe except on a heavy lifting day...to be able to tap into that adrenaline....whew!! THAT would something.....


----------



## cjm (Oct 4, 2007)

gopro said:


> Hmmm, well, being trained in the martial arts for about 7 years certainly helped, but I think that # 1 is that when I have been put in the position where I HAD to fight, my mindset changes from a rational human being into that of a crazed animal. I become totally fearless and unafraid to get hurt. Taking pain from any blows that I received only fueled me to become even more inhuman. Its kind of like I step completely outside my normal self and become something that is convinced he needs to kill or be killed, so to speak.



Very curious the "animal" (for want of a better word), instinct, that transforms us in , and at certain times, to such a diverse opposite to our regular selves. And just as curious, that we can feel bad that we have inflicted "damage" to another person, even if they have "asked" for it.
Maybe this part of our mental profile is what helps with our way of life?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2007)

CRACKED.com - The 7 Lamest Fight Scenes of All Time


----------



## KelJu (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been in a few fights, and I have never lost one. I'm not a badass, and I do not know much about fighting other than some amateur boxing in highschool. I usually won't fight unless I am pushed over the edge, and if I have made it to that point I am danger to myself and those around me. Being a little but mentally unstable has a few perks.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Being a little but mentally unstable has a few perks.


 
*Stephen*: Stephen is my name. I'm the most wanted man on my island. Except I'm not on my island, of course. More's the pity. 
*Hamish*: Your island? You mean Ireland. 
*Stephen*: Yeah. It's MINE. 
*Hamish*: You're a madman. 
*Stephen*: [_Laughs_] I've come to the right place then. 

- Brave Heart


----------



## danny81 (Oct 5, 2007)

pretty often actuay but rarely do i start them.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> pretty often actuay but rarely do i start them.


They pick on you a lot I imagine.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 5, 2007)

no. i can fuck up pretty much anyone in my hood its jsut that most of the time they use weapons o groups of guys. but nah the reason they fight me is usually cuz of my freinds or something


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no. i can fuck up pretty much anyone in my hood its jsut that most of the time they use weapons o groups of guys. but nah the reason they fight me is usually cuz of my freinds or something


Tip of the day: Choose your freinds correctly. Bad friends will bring you down.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 5, 2007)

it feels good to beat up someone when they deserve it but I feel like shit afterwards. I had like 5 fights in my highschool years. won sum and lost sum.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no. *i can fuck up pretty much anyone in my hood *its jsut that most of the time they use weapons o groups of guys. but nah the reason they fight me is usually cuz of my freinds or something


----------



## PreMier (Oct 6, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no. i can fuck up pretty much anyone in my hood its jsut that most of the time they use weapons o groups of guys. but nah the reason they fight me is usually cuz of my freinds or something



where do you live?


----------



## danny81 (Oct 6, 2007)

Nyc


----------



## maniclion (Oct 6, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no. i can fuck up pretty much anyone in my hood its jsut that most of the time they use weapons o groups of guys. but nah the reason they fight me is usually cuz of my freinds or something


So can I, irregardless of the fact that 99% are elderly...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> CRACKED.com - The 7 Lamest Fight Scenes of All Time



I cant believe The Godfather was in there.  That fight wasnt bad at all.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 6, 2007)

maniclion said:


> So can I, irregardless of the fact that 99% are elderly...




i was exagerating a little. but i ca beat up most of them 1v1 since i do MMA


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 6, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i was exagerating a little. but i ca beat up most of them 1v1 since i do MMA



dont place so much thought on your mma. your still very early in your training. dont get me wrong a fight gym is a good way to keep yourself prepared, but its a hell of a lot different on the street


----------



## danny81 (Oct 6, 2007)

bro im from washington heights. i have been in a million ights.


----------



## goob (Oct 7, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i was exagerating a little. but i ca beat up most of them 1v1 since i do MMA


 
You talk shit.  Firstly MMA won't be fuck all use in the real world, a fight is nearly always one by the instigator, the person making the first move.  Someone hits you full on in the face before you have time to react, you won't recover to do any of your MMA.  I've done various martial arts, and have seen good martial artists take a pounding on the street, purely because they were unprepared for the hit.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2007)

danny81 said:


> bro im from washington heights. i have been in a million ights.


Where in the hieghts are you located?
I have a friend at 207 and post ave.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 7, 2007)

goob said:


> You talk shit.  Firstly MMA won't be fuck all use in the real world, a fight is nearly always one by the instigator, the person making the first move.  Someone hits you full on in the face before you have time to react, you won't recover to do any of your MMA.  I've done various martial arts, and have seen good martial artists take a pounding on the street, purely because they were unprepared for the hit.



thats why I said in a 1v1. most guys will jump you or use a weapon.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 7, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Where in the hieghts are you located?
> I have a friend at 207 and post ave.



wel i dont live there all the time anymore cuz of a divorce but i used to chil on St Nick.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2007)

Good, now I can personally hand you a keyboard.

Isn't that like a predominately black neighborhood?


----------



## danny81 (Oct 7, 2007)

no predominantly dominican lol


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no predominantly dominican lol


That's right. Are you a platano?


----------



## danny81 (Oct 7, 2007)

nah. im white


----------

